# Geile Filetieranleitung



## Zanderfänger (8. April 2007)

Guckst Du #h


----------



## @dr! (8. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

danke! =)


----------



## Hummer (8. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

Sehr anschaulich beschrieben und fotografiert. Danke für den Tip!

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

Moin!

Jau Danke für den Link! Versteh nur nicht warum er sich die
ganze Arbeit mit den Bauchgräten macht wenn der die Lappen 
eh abschneidet....

Da ist es doch viel einfacher von oben in den Rücken einzuschneiden, 
bis zu den Bauchgräten runterzuschneiden 
und dann im 90° Winkel nach aussen weg zu schneiden.

Ab hinteren Ende der Bauchgräten, ungefähr auf Höhe 
des A-Loches kann man dann ganz runter schneiden.

Das geht wesentlich schneller und macht viel weniger Arbeit.
Wenn man ein bisschen Übung hat muss man den Fisch 
vorher nichtmal ausnehmen.

Naja Nordisch by Nature 

Kai


----------



## arno (8. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Jau Danke für den Link! Versteh nur nicht warum er sich die
> ganze Arbeit mit den Bauchgräten macht wenn der die Lappen
> ...



Genau das hab ich auch gerade gedacht!


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

Er wird schon wissen warum, eben von Fachleuten für Fachleute... :m


----------



## hsobolewski (9. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

Schauts mal ganz genau!
Der hat nur das aller letzte Stück der Bauchlappen weggeschnitte. Gerade so viel das die Bauchflossen weg sind. #6


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

So ähnlich mach ich es auch. Nur das ich vorher den Kopf abschneide. Hab ich mir so angewöhnt und komm da jetzt nicht mehr von los. Hab schon andere techniken probiert, aber meine alte geht am schnellsten. Allerdings lasse ich die Bauchlappen dran. Wen sie stören der kann sie nachher immer noch abschneiden. Und erste Vorraussetzung für ein sauberes Filet ist ein gutes Messer. Ich verwende ein Martinii. Sau-scharf und schön biegsam.
Der Pirat!!!|wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Geile Filetieranleitung*

CATCH & EAT #6

Home


----------

